# Deshka River, AK (pics)



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello fellow OGFers - I'm very lucky my best outdoor minded friend moved up to Alaska. While i do miss our adventures we shared in Ohio, we more than make up for it on my yearly visits "up north".

This was actually taken on the way back in, but i'm starting with this shot. The largest mountain in North America, Mount McKinley is shown on the right.










I brought my 10 weight sage flyrod with, but couldn't get any takers. So i switched over to the calcutta and threw a size 6 vibrax and whamo...FISH ON !!!










I kinda like the float plane in the background of the above pic. This is the largest chrome chinook (king) salmon i've ever caught. The second pic is of the same fish just the picture is composed better.










If you ever have a chance to get up to Alaska, do your best to make the most of the opportunity.

tight lines to all, AJ Johnson III


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That's a real brute right there. Give us details man...how long did it take to land it, what did it weigh, length...??? I'm green with envy! 
A friend of mine has a group that goes up every other year...I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and jump on the next trip.
That's a fish of a life time.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

That is one pretty fish! Congrats man that looks like a dream come true. HOw much did that bad boy weigh?


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got to get up there some year. Congrats on a HOSS!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, those are some big chromers!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

As far as details unfortunatly i don't have official weight or length. My buddy was saying "40 pounder" and even with the head and tail cut off it barely let the door on the fridge close. 

It only fought for 10 minutes, but the cool part was it thought it was a huge steelhead and kept trying to jump (with no success) out of the water. So it it kinda rocketed 2 complete circles around the boat right at the surface. 

Best of all this was captured on my buddies cell phone camera, but he hasn't emailed me the movie yet. When i get the movie i'll have to figure out how to upload it 'cause all my fellow OGFers will definately get a kick out of it.  

BTW i also did a post in the hunting out of state forum with pics ya may want to check out  

AJ


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that is called "takin it to the next level". AWESOME catch! congrats.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I can see a 40 lb. 40 inch fish...it looks every bit of it.  
I checked the other photos too...sounds like a great and adventurous trip.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that's what I call fun!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

WOW now that'a a nice king congrats


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

After talking to DaleM last week about moose i had to post a few more pics with my report, enjoy...










Good thing the moose was more interested in eating than me  










Lots of eagles to watch while you fish, gods country...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats a beautiful fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are not only pics of beautiful scenery and sights but they are great quality pics as well. I sure wish my pictures turned out as great as those. I wish even more though that my pictures had God's country in the background.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

post the video on youtube or google videos and post a link here


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Beautiful King, way to go!! I bet he pulled like a freight train!!!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

The video of me fighting the big king still exists. My friends buddy has it stored on his cell phone and has to pony up $15 a month to access it they are telling me. Last weekend when i called up there i told him to pay it, and email it to me so i can post it on youtube and share the link.His buddy moves kinda slow on certain things  Just so you realize how big it was, check out this pic of my buddies son helping me clean it. It's almost as wide as he is


----------

